# WANTED: african Pygmy hedgehog :)



## special85 (Apr 28, 2011)

we are looking to adopt an african pygmy hedgehog (hoglet if possible!) in the Hampshire area. If anyone knows of any available or could recommend a suitable breeder please get in touch


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

if your looking to rescue i highly recomend contacting these guys
Home - Homeless Hogs

i got my Jack from them
the sites not very up to date (hog 7 is my jack, and hes been here over a month :lol but drop them an email and see what they have looking for a home


----------

